# it is not a good place to live



## ronanpoirier

Well, I was thinking how I'd say such English construction like in this sentence:

This is not a good place _to live_.

I'd say something like:

Ez nem egy jó hely ___ élni. But I don't know what to place in that space.

But just saw this on Wikipedia:



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> * Infinitive with personal suffixes*
> When an infinitive is used with an impersonal verb, the personal suffixes may be added to the infinitive to indicate the person, as in Portuguese. Except in the 3rd person singular and plural, the _-i_ of the infinitive is dropped, eg _Mennem kell._ ("I have to go."). The person can also be indicated using _-nak/-nek_, eg _Nekem kell mennem._ ("_I_ have to go.), _Jánosnak kell mennie._ ("János has to go.")
> These forms use the _o/e/ö_ set of suffixes (Type II, like possessive suffixes do)




So that sounds like a Personal Infinitive to me. (If that's true, Portuguese is not alone on that ;p)
But I'm still not sure. Since in my example, I mean it's not good to anyone to live in my imaginary place.

So I'm definely confused


----------



## Outsider

It doesn't look like the same to me. As far as I can tell (but I don't know any Hungarian), they are talking about compound verbs only. In compound verbs, you can add the personal endings to the infinitive (instead of the auxiliary verb?) However, the Portuguese personal infinitive can be, and normally is, used alone, not as part of a verb phrase.


----------



## berty bee

ronanpoirier said:


> Well, I was thinking how I'd say such English construction like in this sentence:
> 
> This is not a good place _to live_.
> 
> I'd say something like:
> 
> Ez nem egy jó hely ___ élni. But I don't know what to place in that space.
> [/size][/font][/font]



I would translate the phrase as: Itt nem jó élni. 
"This is not a good place" means really  "Ez nem egy jó hely", but we never translate it in this manner in this context.
In an other context (if you think about the conditions of the fife on the sun) one could translate it as: Ez a hely nem jó az élet számára. or Ez a hely nem alkalmas az élet számára.


----------

